# Jetta MK6 Seat Swap Question



## GaryAD (Aug 3, 2015)

I purchased a 2012 Jetta SE 2.5 a few months ago and within a couple of weeks my back was killing me. The seats have no lumbar support and the upper portion of the seat pushes my shoulder forward. So, my wife has been driving the car for the past couple of months, but needs to use a back cushion for comfort. I'd really like my car back, but in order to accomplish this I'd like to do a seat swap.

So, does anyone know if any Audi seats (A3 or A4 possible?) can be successfully installed into a 2012 Jetta SE? If so, how difficult is this? If this is not a good option, are there Passat seats that fit well or are the Passat seats the same design as the Jetta's? I'd really just like to find seats that have a decent amount of support and adjustment and are comfy. The current seats have the side impact airbag in the seat and I'd like to keep that safety feature if at all possible.

Any help would be very greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## GaryAD (Aug 3, 2015)

*Seat Help, Continued...*

Ok, so it looks like nobody knows. So, riddle me this... will 2012 GTI seats fit a 2012 Jetta? I'm thinking that the cloth seats (plaid) may be more comfy than the vinyl seats. Can anyone please help me with this?


----------



## Slapoquidik (Aug 26, 2001)

I'm experiencing the exact same problem with a 2015 Jetta SE TSi. I would literally swap out the my old 2003 GLI seats if I could; the seat back felt relatively straight and the side bolsters supported my lower torso in turns without inhibiting my ability to sit up straight or roll my shoulders back to stretch occasionally. It also didn't have these new headrests that press my head forward too far. I don't remember the current GLI or GTI seats being this uncomfortable, but I didn't sit in them for more than 20 minutes on a test drive...

I'd also appreciate any help anyone can offer the OP or myself.

Edit: These old 2003 GLI seats were the best seats I've ever had.


----------



## RustyBucket26 (May 11, 2016)

Same problem here. I hate the seats on my 2012 Jetta 2.5 SE, what did you end up doing? Did you find some seats that would swap? I'm debating selling the car...


----------



## SCARLET (Dec 21, 2005)

In my 2015 Jetta SE 1.8t I swapped out the factory black cloth seats for seats out of a 2007 VW GTI 2 door. It takes a little work but it is doable. The front seats will bolt right up from any MK5 car on up, the only issue is the airbags and seat occupancy sensor. 

The driver seat it was just a matter of cutting off both airbag harness and belt buckle harness and swapping them. 

The passenger side I removed the seat bottom and then removed the passenger seat occupancy sensor, I then replaced the sensor from the one that was in the 2015, also cut and swapped the airbag and belt buckle again. 

The rears bolt right up but the Jetta latches from the top and the GTI latches from the side. The small 40 split I swapped the seatback frames so that it is a 2015 frame with a 2007 foam and fabric. there are 2 holes that are incorrect but it works if you don't mind. 

The 60 split is a little harder and I simply removed the back latch for right now and I haven't actually resolved the no latch issue yet, the seat is just strapped in place right now but looks normal. 

So yes, can be done if you're willing to do a little work.


----------

